# overnight in Limerick



## robbielouis (Jan 2, 2010)

:roll: Good morning, we need to stay overnight next weekend near Limerick in Ireland, any ideas about sites or wild camping, thank you in advance.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just along the south side of the Shannon Estuary you will come to Askeaton, around 20 miles from Limerick. There is an Aire there beside the sports centre. It's quite a nice village. There is plenty of wild parking along there too. The town of Foynes is worth a visit to see the Flying Boat Museum.

Personally I would not stay in or close to Limerick City, Alan.

Edit: I suppose I should have added I am Irish and know the area very well.


----------



## Vannie (Sep 10, 2009)

Last year we stayed on a campsite along the N69 miles from the road in the middle of a forest. It was run by the forestry commision about 15 miles south west of Limerick. Looking online I think it is called Curragh Chase Caravaning and Camping park. (Kilcornan) Beautifully rural and quiet! Not sure it is open though -you would need to check that. I certainly wouldn't stay in Limerick as I did not feel comfortable there. We did manage to pick up a booklet containing campsites in the tourist information in Limerick.


----------

